# Critique this gelding!



## BreanneAlter (Jul 2, 2014)

He looks a little downhill and a little toed out in the back. It looks like his hind end may be a little stiff, like he wouldnt be able to step under himself very well, leading to collection being difficult. But he is otherwise really nice. I'd buy him, based off the conformation. I typically don't like QH, so that is saying something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Keep in mind that I'm certainly no confo expert. Overall I like his looks but I do not like how he's standing. Could be they have him set up weird but his stance says navicular or laminitic/foundered in the photos. If he's nearby go see him and if you don't see anything wrong and really like him then have a vet and maybe even a farrier check him out.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I believe the OP is looking to sell him, not buy him.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice big shoulder but his neck is weak, making his head look large
Bench-kneed in front
Short cannons
Back is not a bad length
Hard to tell how he lines up from croup to wither, as in the first photo he appears a tad uphill and in the 2nd he appears a tad downhill. Leads me to believe the ground was unlevel...
round, sloping hindquarters
Very posty in the back legs and cowhocked
a handsome horse, but as with all, he has his faults


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If he had entirely different legs from the knee and hock down, I think I would really like him. As it is he has very upright pasterns and needs 2x the bone he has now for his body. I'm not familiar with AQHA lines enough to say by what you've given us, but I'm willing to bet he is from Halter lines somewhere in there. I do like his back length but his croup gives me the impression of weakness.

Many people like these horses, they just aren't my cup of tea since I prefer a horse with tons of bone. That being said my filly was the queen of toothpick legs...LOL. I like your boy's stockings and he is obviously well cared for.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I believe the OP is looking to sell him, not buy him.


No I'm not selling him. I was looking at horses for a friend and came across him.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

As a buyer I would definitely pass.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, he's a good looking horse until you get below the knees and hocks...


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I almost wonder about some camera distortion regarding his legs, as it looks like the photos were taken at a downward angle. Depending on what your friend is looking for he might be worth seeing in person, or at least asking for more photos.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He seems big bodies and light legged.. as if he is partly halter bred. 

His hind legs are over straight and his croup is steep. He lacks bone. From the front he has rotations going on that seem to go two ways and he is bench knee'd with the cannons set to the outside (not severe but enough).


----------



## bodidley7 (Apr 23, 2014)

disastercupcake said:


> Yeah, he's a good looking horse until you get below the knees and hocks...


 Totally agree with this person ^^^ very nice looking but his stance in most pics is rally strange. stiff in hind end too


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I know of some show people who really like the Hot Rodder horses.


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree on the legs. Too fine for my tastes. As for the bloodlines... I've got a Hotta Rodder/ potential investment cross and she's a great little mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Love him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

